# Hola!



## Scarlett516 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi,
I'm Robyn and have been browsing here for the past week. I'll put another thread out there, but I found this when I was looking up information about anxiety in cats. My poor kitty Chloë has been suffering from anxiety with my roommate and her cat (they moved in last August). She's also overweight and I've learned so much about nutrition on here.

I've found the information here so helpful so far and I hope that I can get some more great help with my Chlo-bo in her road to recovery, and beyond.

My roommate is moving out soon and we get my boyfriend, who Chloë loves. Then next year, we're off to England, where DB is from! I'll definitely be looking for advice to help her through a move that big! 

Anyway, Chloë is a bag kitty, as you can see from my avatar! She's such a playful and cuddly kitty when she's not so anxious. 

Chloë and I are glad to be here. nekitty


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome, Robyn! I'm glad join found us and decided to join in


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome! The Bag kitty is adorable! :love2


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please post pictures when you can and were here to help you so feel free to post any questions you may have!


----------



## Scarlett516 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks! I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Robyn, I'm glad to hear you are learning alot and hope to see more pictures soon


----------

